# A couple of my long haired



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Again terrible pics due to a combination of worst camera ever(iPhone) and mice constantly moving,
The colours do not do justice at all of these stunners!

Slate/blue young buck:










Black doe: (from chocolate genes)


















Blue doe: she is very blue off camera! You will have to take my word until better pics are taken!










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Also got a superb chocolate LH like a light truffle but still very young and impossible to get a pic of ATM.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the blues. :dance Very nice meeces!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, just wish the photos showed their true colours!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The first pic is so cute! What a sweet little face


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

my very young chocolate long haired bug just sprawled across his favourite girlfriend a black long haired doe:




























this is through the side of his enclosure so poor quality and deffo not showing a true image of his colour or cuteness!


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

Last pic - a mousey smile! 

Any new photos of lh blues, maybe?


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Got 1 paired up and another in my female tank. Ill get you some more pics in the next day or so!


----------

